# how much power can a hks 2.8 stroker kit handle?



## akiveli (Apr 7, 2008)

hi guys.

iv baught a r32 gtr with a 2.8 stroker kit fitted think it is hks, its running 510hp/ 450 lb torque, just wondering how much u can increase power too safely.

what turbo would be best for road use/responsive?

injector size etc?

it was built in japan using a r34 gtr engine with 2.8 stroker kit but i dont have any receipts with the car however rod bell checked it out and it is defo 2.8.

i was told its good for 800hp, is this true?

any help please.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

my step 3 HKS 2.8 was good for 780bhp but the head wasn't uke:
sometimes you have to upgrade everything and then some, you say a R34 block but is it a N1 block? the N1 block's are a lot stronger and don't suffer from the water leaks like the standard blocks. I would have thought that at that kind of power Rod is spot on and she should last a long time with the right servicing and frequent oil changes.




Smokey


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry what turbos are you running now?



Smokey


----------



## akiveli (Apr 7, 2008)

they got hks gt-ss twins.

they guy i purchased off said it had a r34 engine fitted in japan and then stroked using hks kit but thats all the info i have. engine runs very well tho and rod gave it thumbs up all round.

i dont think it is N1 but not sure really, any way of checking??


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

near the bottom of the block it is printed on the side, 24u is n1 block 05u is standard.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

"they got hks gt-ss twins"



Sounds about right for GTSS - I used to get 450bhp at the wheels which is about as much as you'll see from GTSS, they are great turbos for track and road use, the delivery is instant from 3000rpm, that engine should last for years - enjoy it as it is


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

Aki, its not an N1 block, I'm pretty certain on that. When you start with the engine work, do the cams, the standard ones are pretty crap and they are on at the moment, it will get another 50BHP (approx) out of it.

It will last very long with the current tune, but I think Aki wants more out of it!


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

HKS do the step 1, 2 and 3, depends what it is to what substainable power it can achieve.


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't compare HKS 2.8L Step 1, 2, and 3. They are all (a lot) different and time to time step 1 and step 2 are mixed uped. 

Step1 is just full counter crankshaft which could be weaker than std crank( don't know )
Step2 good 2.8L kit, light weight 77.7mm stroker crank, good for track use
Step3 very good 2.8L kit but expensive, good for high boost and max output, difference of 1mm piston pin size & solid heavy crank makes more durable than step 2 but need a lot of work to everything to make use of step 3

Also, most of the time sold from HKS, Step 2 kit were sold without H-shaped forged rods and it was optional so there are some step 2 kit with std rods so watch out!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I thought the step 3 was circa 4k but good for about 1000hp?


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

GTSS on 2.8.... do they come on boost at 2.500 RPM ? wicked tune


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

If you want a little more power then you could upgrade to HKS 2530s and see around 600bhp, or go for a T04Z and see around 650bhp.


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

How long is a piece of string?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

hytech said:


> How long is a piece of string?


Exactly, it could probably take 1000hp+ if it was setup and mapped real nice.

Rob


----------



## godzilla-1 (Jan 11, 2007)

*2860s seem to be the new 2530s these days*

they come in three sizes as far as i know the big ones can make 800bhp ive gon for the middle ones which are very similar to 2530s these are rated at 350bhp each


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

a peice of string is twice as long as half its lenth, hope this helps


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

godzilla-1 said:


> they come in three sizes as far as i know the big ones can make 800bhp ive gon for the middle ones which are very similar to 2530s these are rated at 350bhp each



When I had my dash 5`s my car made 660 atf with the HKS 2.8 step 3 mapped by tweenie


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

HKS 2.8 stroker kits;

Step 1 600ps

Step 2 800ps

Step 3 1200ps

All three kits come with H beam rods and forged pistons, the cranks are different though, I believe. Step 3 has a full counter crank iirc.


----------



## evanmcm (Jan 24, 2009)

Good to know, sorry, I know its a dumb question but I'm assuming these are crank #s?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Stock crank good for 1200hp and 9500rpm, done and proven many times by a few different people.


----------

